# Help! Bricked!



## kkl1993 (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright first off, I can boot into recovery and bootloader. However, I have no CWM backups or any ROMs on my sd card.
I have no ROM currently installed so it will not get past the splash screen. I went into bootloader, but doing the command "adb devices" nothing is found. 

I have tried using the Toolkits but it still doesn't recognize my device. It would just say "waiting for device" and nothing happens.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hbgoonie (Dec 8, 2012)

You're not bricked if you are able to get into the bootloader. When you're in the bootloader you have to use fastboot commands. adb commands are used when you're in recovery or have usb debugging enabled in your rom.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you have the android sdk and google drivers installed? If not you should. Id give you directions but I dont know how on windows. You should be able to google it though. Once you get that worked out you can push a rom via adb and flash away.


----------



## kkl1993 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have both a Mac and a Windows, I do have the sdk installed and pretty sure the drivers are too. When I go into the bootloader and try to do fastboot commands, all it says is "fastboot: error command not found"


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

kkl1993 said:


> I have both a Mac and a Windows, I do have the sdk installed and pretty sure the drivers are too. When I go into the bootloader and try to do fastboot commands, all it says is "fastboot: error command not found"


do you have the fastboot executable file in your sdk platform-tools folder? if so, did you change the path in your command prompt window to that folder?


----------



## kodiack99 (Dec 6, 2012)

Use nexus7 toolkit and install the drivers,i believe its 1 on the first option screen.It also will allow you to flash custom recovery or install stock rom.


----------



## mrZoSo (Jan 4, 2012)

Easiest thing is to push the ROM zip files using adb and flash, like mentose457 mentioned.
Put your ROM and gapps in the platform-tools directory on the PC.
Boot N7 in to recovery.
On PC open command prompt and type:
adb push _romfile_.zip /sdcard/_romfile_.zip
adb push _gappsfile_.zip /sdcard/_gappsfile_.zip

Now just flash the files as you normally would.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mrZoSo said:


> Easiest thing is to push the ROM zip files using adb and flash, like mentose457 mentioned.
> Put your ROM and gapps in the platform-tools directory on the PC.
> Boot N7 in to recovery.
> On PC open command prompt and type:
> ...


^ This. Super simple and all will be back to normal after. You will obviously have to setup your device again but it will be back to normal operation.


----------

